# Wart looking bump on his gums



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

I noticed tonight Samson has a wart looking thing on his gums. I have no idea if this is normal for GSDs. I did take a picture so you can see it. Let me know if this is normal or if I need to get this checked out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Maybe the not so bad version of this? 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/121775-epulis-tumor-periodontal-ligament.html

Or like the wart thingy that was on Nina's tongue; it fell off the day of her vet appointment, thankfully the little divot where it was attached was still there so I didn't look like at total nutso. But since he didn't see it, he couldn't say for sure it was a wart.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo had a calcium type scar tissue growth on the base of his tongue(probably from a bone or stick puncture). I had it removed and biopsied. The lab confirmed what we thought it was and the biopsy came back clear.
I would get Samsons checked to be on the safe side.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

How old is your dog?? Young dogs (younger than a year) can get puppy warts due to an immuture immune system. Mine did, about a month ago, but I still took him to the vet anyway. My vet said it would go away in 4-6 weeks. Google dog warts and it will come up. In my case I upped his Vitamins (I was only giving him half the suggested amount) and got him some immune booster and they went away in 10 days.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Kind of look like puppy wart to me.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

He should be about 11 months old right now. So puppies tend to get these?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Epulis I believe would normally be in the gum area close to or right above a tooth as its usually part of the periodontal ligament. This picture looks like its more the lip area?

My boy is having an Epulis removed in the near future and looks nothing like that one. I would do a biopsy for sure to rule out anything serious.

Cathy


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, puppies can and do get these. But please take him to the vet because it could be something more serious. Don't take any chances with your best friend. Then get some good vitamins and some immune booster and it will go away, if thats what it is. I don't use the booster anymore just some good vitamins.


----------



## WesF (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I just wanted to update this thread with the diagnosis. He was diagnosed with *papilloma * which is a virus. He cant be around other dogs because it is contagious and we juts have to wait for it to fall off. She said it was probably came from a dog from doggy daycare. Anyways that's the update.


----------

